# Clean The Fan (on a laptop) how to Video (music)



## MA-Caver (Nov 20, 2010)

This kid has got TALENT and understands the frustration for laptop users when they want to do something that SHOULD be relatively simple... cleaning the fan. 

[yt]OpCJzdWxEbQ[/yt]

Is it really all that? Sheesh... you'd think designers would've thought about this and how important the fan is to a circuit board and CPU and especially how lap-tops inherently run hot... so having a clean fan helps... doesn't it? 

I don't own a laptop (yet) and I'm beginning to wonder.

Still I ended up really liking this video because it was both instructional and amusing and sympathetic to those who'd rather not pay $$$ for someone else to do something that SHOULD be simple to do. 

 thoughts?

Found another "how to" video and shows how to do it ... but not as entertaining but probably more detailed. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yyEVSkz_0M&feature=fvw


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes it can get that involved to clean the fan on a laptop.  I have done a few and you can use a can of air to get a lot of the dust out but what ends up happening is that dust builds up one inside fins of the heat-sink and you can't blow it out so you end up having to take the laptop apart.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 21, 2010)

That was fabulous!  Mucho grando kudos to the chap who made the video.  Top marks.


----------



## Carol (Nov 21, 2010)

Ehhh....if anyone has an overwhelming need to clean the fan on your computer (laptop, desktop, or otherwise), hold a vacuum hose or dustbuster up to it for a second. Problem solved.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 22, 2010)

Carol obviously lives and works in a far cleaner environment than me :lol:.

It's not quite an annual event but getting there where I have to dismantle the computers in our house and give everything a thorough clean. The year I missed it, my main gaming PC keeled over because the graphics card fan was so choked it couldn't turn!


----------

